# Where do People Go



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

When it rains.

I have taken the dogs on our regular walk this morning in heavy rain,normally I would see at least another 20 people walking their dogs,it is a popular spot,this morning I didn't see another person,I just wondered where they go when the weather is bad.There must be a lot of dogs crossing their legs today  

Steve


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I started my morning outing, at about 0730 and got in at around 1015.

fairly normal for me and the dynamic duo, but, I saw a couple of regulars, even tho the winds a-blowing.

Didnt see the jogger this morning and thats a huge disappointment, very fit lady who doesnt wear a vest. Catch her death she will.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep,know what you mean Steve,
Charlie the Chocolate Lab and me set off as usual in the monsoon this morning and we were all alone,not another person in sight!
Clearly they must just chuck their dogs out in the garden when it is raining!
On top of that when I had got back from dog walking my next job was exercising the horse and no one else was doing that either!
Val


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I would take them but they won't go yet they love to slosh in the sea! Had to take them to the vet today for annual booster and they managed a cockaleaky on way back but I open the door and computer says no!

If it stops this aft boys may take em if I remind em.

If I get the leads they stay in bed and look at me as if saying "see ya".

Greenie

PS ooh she needs a vest she'll get chaffing!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Well we live in the Leeds area Greenie,so you can imagine how wet I got this morning................but it is clearing up now so off you go for a walk :wink: !

Val


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Shame Val am at worky work! Still raining in Leeds City Centre.

Oh well garden needs it - not!

Greenie


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

My dane has a strict 'no go policy' if its raining...so I had to put his lead on and drag him out into the back yard this morning......

Any attempt to convince him that walking in the rain is joyful, is met by a very big Hrrumph!. Hates it even with his waterproof coat on......!

But then he hates, baths, the sea, rivers, puddles ..........loves the snow!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why him got a waterproof coat?


I thought that dogs have their own coats, which , as original equipment, should be better than anything we can produce.



Billie the Border collie like being in the rain, but.....and I love this....when he comes in and starts to dry off, after a good shake, he looks like a bog brush.


----------

